# cuuring salt



## chefmjg (Aug 19, 2012)

Was wondering if tender quick curing salt can be used to cure bacon . Any thoughts


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, it certainly can be used to cure bacon, but the USDA recommends against using nitrate to cure bacon because of the possibility of nitrosamine production, TQ contains both nitrite and nirate, so, those who share the fear of nitrosamines prefer Cure#1 which only contains nitrite. Another advantage to Cure#1 is, you have total control of the salt content.

HTH

~Martin


----------

